# TV-OVER-INTERNET SERVICE HITS ATLANTA NEXT MONTH



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*TV-OVER-INTERNET SERVICE HITS ATLANTA NEXT MONTH*

Aereo, the startup that offers live television broadcasts over the Internet starting at $8 a month, said it will start service in the Atlanta market on June 17, following an expansion to Boston on Wednesday.
Until this week, the service had been available only in the New York City area.
Aereo said Tuesday that it will offer 27 Atlanta-area broadcast channels, plus the Bloomberg TV cable channel. Service will be limited to residents of 55 counties in Georgia, Alabama and North Carolina. Those who had pre-registered will be able to start using Aereo on June 17. Others will be eligible a week later.

Full Story Here


----------

